# Sandy



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Ok i have a hen named sandy. And shd is always in the coop. I cheaked her feet wings under wings face mouth and butt. But every thing looks ok. I have like 3 roosters that ready to breed. So she could be hiding from them.if you have a suggestion that could help. Please say.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Remove the three roosters. Especially she is young.

But I suspect you already knew they were the problem.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Remove the three roosters. Especially she is young.
> 
> But I suspect you already knew they were the problem.


I guess i mean we are going to eat 3 and keep 2 of my boys. Cuz my dad wants to sell barn yard chickens so yeah.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Depending on how many hens (under ten), two roosters may be too many. Extra roosters can be penned until there's a more permanent solution.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

danathome said:


> Depending on how many hens (under ten), two roosters may be too many. Extra roosters can be penned until there's a more permanent solution.


Well we only have 2 laying hens but 15 16 not laying hens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If those three boys are focusing on Sandy then they need to be removed.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> If those three boys are focusing on Sandy then they need to be removed.


We are going to eat like 3 and keep 2 cuz i got like 19 hens so yeah.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> We are going to eat like 3 and keep 2 cuz i got like 19 hens so yeah.


Ur going to eat your roosters


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> Ur going to eat your roosters


That’s just how farm life works. It is hard to adjust to sometimes, but it is what is best if that is what the final decision comes down to. Nobody here wants to take any more than they can use, I dare say.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> That’s just how farm life works. It is hard to adjust to sometimes, but it is what is best if that is what the final decision comes down to. Nobody here wants to take any more than they can use, I dare say.


Yeah I know. Once this girl told me chickens were yummy and wanted to eat mine.. I got super angry and sad


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Well yeah, that is inconsiderate to say to someone like that, I can agree!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yeah I know. Once this girl told me chickens were yummy and wanted to eat mine.. I got super angry and sad


Wow, who was this rude person?😦


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, who was this rude person?


Idk a random person online


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Likely just trying to get under your skin then.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Idk a random person online


People like that are annoying.. Avoid those people.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Ur going to eat your roosters


Well first we are going to try and sell the three. Then if no one wants them then we will eat them


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL You pop in so late in your conversation I had to go back and look at what it was about.

Whatever you need to do to keep your flock in balance and keep the work load less is important.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> LOL You pop in so late in your conversation I had to go back and look at what it was about.
> 
> Whatever you need to do to keep your flock in balance and keep the work load less is important.


Ok. But i have been busy with stuff to do.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's OK. I'm teasing. It also goes to show how bad we are about thread drift.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's OK. I'm teasing. It also goes to show how bad we are about thread drift.


Yeah


----------

